# Timberjack Skidder Parts



## logging22 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not sure this is the right forum, but no where else to post it. We are currently running 3 timberjack skidders (208,225 and 230) and always looking for parts. Hard to find these days. What im looking for is the hydraulic controls. Blade, steering and winch. Three section piece on the dash. You guys with a jack know what i mean. Anybody got a lead on where to get this piece? Sections would work, but i really need the whole thing together. Other parts always wanted. Winches, transfer cases, trannys (441 and 442) and anything else that goes with these old jacks. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## DHIBBS75 (Dec 14, 2010)

try wolf lake ill..... they have all kinds of used parts for skidders....... and try Rollison in Bardwell ky...... timberjack dealer....... used to have lots of 225... yours got the 353 screaming demons.....


----------



## logging22 (Dec 14, 2010)

DHIBBS75 said:


> try wolf lake ill..... they have all kinds of used parts for skidders....... and try Rollison in Bardwell ky...... timberjack dealer....... used to have lots of 225... yours got the 353 screaming demons.....



Been to Wolf lake brother. Bought them out of parts for now. The KY thing is new, thanks. And yes, they scream with the 353 detroits. Gotta love em. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Dec 15, 2010)

Ill have to look at the work office but I have a number for a parts yard at Jackson TN. I think he has a few TJ machines. Im not familiar with the TJ machines Ive welded on a few and put wheel steering on one from a Combine. I had a logger come by and by an old Army truck transmission from me saying it was the same as his TJ's transmission.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 15, 2010)

TumblebugTaylor said:


> Ill have to look at the work office but I have a number for a parts yard at Jackson TN. I think he has a few TJ machines. Im not familiar with the TJ machines Ive welded on a few and put wheel steering on one from a Combine. I had a logger come by and by an old Army truck transmission from me saying it was the same as his TJ's transmission.



Thanks very much.


----------



## m_logger (Apr 25, 2013)

*225 d*

hello i have what you are looking for give me a call we can discuss the details it is a 225 D timberjack 816-982-2187


logging22 said:


> Not sure this is the right forum, but no where else to post it. We are currently running 3 timberjack skidders (208,225 and 230) and always looking for parts. Hard to find these days. What im looking for is the hydraulic controls. Blade, steering and winch. Three section piece on the dash. You guys with a jack know what i mean. Anybody got a lead on where to get this piece? Sections would work, but i really need the whole thing together. Other parts always wanted. Winches, transfer cases, trannys (441 and 442) and anything else that goes with these old jacks. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Amos Cline (Dec 24, 2015)

Harold's Logging in Hampden (just south of Bangor) Maine has almost any part for many Timberjacks. That is where most people in Maine buy skidder parts. He has new and used parts. Some parts are manufactured for him. His prices are what you would expect, not expensive, but far from free. His number is: 27-942-8331


----------

